# And another one... (Terrapin - Dragon Fly)



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Saw this skiff on another forum...http://www.addictivefishing.com/forum/Topic21531-6-1.aspx
No affiliation, just thought you guys would be interested.
Tight lines...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*

I know I've seen that boat before. I just can't think of what it looks like.  ;D ;D ;D ;D

Thanks for posting. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*

Beautiful boat! This is why I got a brand new 20hp honda tiller in the crate.......damnnnnn this long ultra light skinny microskiff takes forever to built!..........I'm waiting......


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

Great price point as long as the construction is top notch

I wonder how much w/o the expensive honda motors? Maybe 14k for boat and trailer?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

Looks like a nice boat, but pictures can be deceiving. Seems like the Microskiff thing is taking off, I guess everyone is tired of having to fill up on gas too often.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

Resisting the urge......... :-X


Someone call this guy and ask the standard questions.





> *JulieSutton (10/8/2007) at http://www.addictivefishing.com/forum/Topic21531-6-1.aspx*
> 
> Here are the pictures of Terrapin Skiffsnew "Dragonfly". Actual price still being determined. Target price, about $18,000.00--Boat, motor, trailor. The Dragonfly is 18'4". floats in 3.5" of water with 2 anglers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*



> Resisting the urge......... :-X
> 
> 
> Someone call this guy and ask the standard questions.
> ...


Come on Tom, stop resisting. I thought I could count on you.

Holy crap guys. The Dorado got hit hard and it clearly made an effort to "improve" the design. 

This looks just like the hull we have been talking about and it's being embraced due to price? WTF?

I still say you guys are wrong on the "Ambush" pricing but has anyone bothered to check the price themselves?

And gheeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzz, the Caimen is totally different to accomplish the same task even though it seems to require a little more power but it has been posted that it will be in the same price range and from what I understand with "the more expensive Honda".

You can have the [smiley=soapbox.gif] In fact it's For Sale. I splashed it anyway.

I can't wait to hear what's said when the next one hits the market besides "the price is obscene". : Just a few more months.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*

When it comes to boats like this I say go with what you like and look at the Caimen before you do anything! Now that is how you shill right Tom!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*



> When it comes to boats like this I say go with what you like and look at the Caimen before you do anything! Now that is how you shill right Tom!!!!!


We already know your a Lost Man. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*

Ron Mochas @ 5.00am!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*



> Ron Mochas @ 5.00am!!!


Your on.  Who's turn to buy anyway? :-/ Just remember who the Shiller Killer is. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*

Well there's no lack of choices out there that's 'fer shure'. From build your own all the way up the economic ladder.

No sense in drinking one company's kool-aid when there's this many to choose from. 

When some one gets close to a $4K - $5k hull & trailer price let me know. (Although some sellers of similar skiffs are probably wondering if they 'll have to price their used boats at this level to sell them).


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

looks familiar. reminds me of crap.



yes, i love e-drama. bring it on boys.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

Wow, that is a good looking litlle rig. I think I may have heard something about this before   

But, just like the ambush, I'm not gonna say a thing to fuel the fires for others. 

Ron and bevis will understand what I mean.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> Wow, that is a good looking litlle rig. I think I may have heard something about this before
> 
> But, just like the ambush, I'm not gonna say a thing to fuel the fires for others.
> 
> Ron and bevis will understand what I mean.



chicken.....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> Come on Tom, stop resisting. I thought I could count on you.
> 
> Holy crap guys. The Dorado got hit hard and it clearly made an effort to "improve" the design.
> 
> ...


What makes you think I am embracing it? All I can say about this one is there is a picture floating around and it looks similar at first glance. Lets see how the guy takes all of the call he gets tomorrow. ;D but I am guessing the one from a guy named Chris or his agent is going to sting a bit.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> > Wow, that is a good looking litlle rig. I think I may have heard something about this before
> >
> > But, just like the ambush, I'm not gonna say a thing to fuel the fires for others.
> >
> ...


Only took 1 minute and 8 seconds for the vultures to start circiling. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> but I am guessing the one from a guy named Chris or his agent is going to sting a bit.


Funny how a couple small low res photos show up and immediatly someone throws the splash card out there?

: PotStir :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> > but I am guessing the one from a guy named Chris or his agent is going to sting a bit.
> 
> 
> Oh how does that saying go????????...............Something about throwing stones and a glass house. ;D ;D
> ...


I am not smart enough to even have a clue you are talking about. Say what you mean already.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> > > but I am guessing the one from a guy named Chris or his agent is going to sting a bit.
> >
> >
> > Oh how does that saying go????????...............Something about throwing stones and a glass house. ;D ;D
> ...



Do you really trust the weights these guys throw out there about thier boats? Have we really ever seen any of them weighted? 

Also, I modified the post to remove that, I don't even want to deal with that subject. (Please remove anything steeming from that post)


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> > Resisting the urge......... :-X
> >
> >
> > Someone call this guy and ask the standard questions.
> ...


I just re-read the Dorado post, the Dorado wasnt hit that hard on this forum...now another forum is a different story ;D

The post on price was just an observation, i chose to withhold judgement and not feed the trolls until i see better photos since the photos posted=the suck


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> > > > but I am guessing the one from a guy named Chris or his agent is going to sting a bit.
> > >
> > >
> > > Oh how does that saying go????????...............Something about throwing stones and a glass house. ;D ;D
> ...


Never mind removing any of my comments............

Now, Lets talk about actual "measured" or "stated" drafts.....................................................

I call :bullshits: on almost all of them for that one.  

Why are these numbers never truely questiond? Well I have a theory that once people buy these perfect skiffs, they can not admit that something is not as advertised, or even less than what they bragged to their buddies that it was when they bought it.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

i don't have a skiff right now so i can't even tell stories about my draft ;D

i wish i could


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> Never mind removing any of my comments............


Your killin' me.......


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*



> > Never mind removing any of my comments............
> 
> 
> Your killin' me.......


appology sent via PM. Now, that is a good moderator. If only I could get that knid of customer service out of the marine industry. ;D Thanks Tom. ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*



> What makes you think I am embracing it?


Not you Tom. Your the last one I would accuse of embracing it. 

Brew, you are correct, the Dorado didn't get beat up that bad on this forum. Several of us were following it on another forum.  I still plan to visit Dorado to see the boat for myself as soon as I can get some free time. 

For the record, I have my skiff and happy to have an original HB. IMHO the boat will need sponsons to carry the new four strokes and if HB II had addressed this, they may have a better case should they try to prove these are copies. Again, this is only my opinion. I'm not worried about my sponsonless HB since I have enough 2 stroke power for life. 

Just my .000000000002 sense


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

:disappointment:

I think I will take these pictures where i can start some real crapola


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: And another one...*



> :disappointment:
> 
> I think I will take these pictures where i can start some real crapola


Ta hell you are. At least not without predicting the number of pages.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: And another one...*

I spoke with Capt. Dave Sutton. He was very personable and it was a good conversation. Dave has 30 years of wooden boat building experience along with being a professional guide in south Florida. His home waters are the Biscayne Bay and the Everglades National Park. You may also know him since he is the "South Regional Expert" for the Chevy Florida Fishing Reports on TV.

The Terrapin - Dragon Fly is similar in design to a HB GS. Dave always liked that boat and wanted to purchase on in the early days of HB but it was just out of reach due to price. He has had many opportunities to ride on a GS and it was the inspiration for this boat. His boat is 18'4" LOA. It has 8" sponsons. Beam is 51" at the water line and 58" at the widest point at the top of the gunnel. That makes it 2" wider than the GS according to Capt. Dave. They went through 3 generations of the design to get to the boat pictured which is production hull #1.

Capt. Dave was very helpful. Here is more information about the boat:

- Original design with styling cues from the HB GS. Some of the differences are flare in the bow, chine, beam, LOA, sponsons, hatches.

- The boat is in the process of being Coast Guard rated. They expect to get a 30 HP rating.

- Boat is currently available in a tiller configuration. Side console will be an option. Jury is still out on center console.

- Production of the boat is contracted out to a reputable south Florida boat builder.

- Boat is hand layup

- Foam Core

- No false floor

- Liner integrated with foam core process

- No coffin box. Using high end cooler and reinforced tie downs.

- 7’ deck

- 7’5”" cockpit

- Package is slated to include Honda BF20 and Custom Performance Trailer.

- Hull only will be available too

- Website coming soon


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Tom. Did he mention who is the reputable south Florida boat builder?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes but I didn't know if that was insider knowledge so I choose not to repeat it.


----------



## julie (Nov 26, 2007)

Go to www.terrapinskiffs.com to see what you get for $16,995.00. All info is there with pricing for extra's.


----------



## julie (Nov 26, 2007)

Remember guys this is America. Our loved ones are fighting and dying for our freedoms at this moment. Such as the freedom to fish, and enjoy the water, or build a new boat, if you so choose. There are lots of microskiffs out there. And there is an ass for every seat...so to speak. It does not make someone "wrong" because he prefere a certain boat, or chooses to build a new one. The beauty is , everyone likes something different. And there are lots of choices. And they are all wonderful skiffs! 
The Dragonfly is something new, and it is not the same as the HB. Now that www.terrapinskiffs.com  is up you can compare, and see specs for yourself. All dimensions,weights, and the design are different. The production process is totally and completely different. They are trying to offer it at a fair and affordable  price, and if it were the same it would have to be more expensive,right? Think about it! How could it be the same at this price. I know someone is mad, or I wouldn't be getting threatening calls. 

( Nice dude, hope you are proud of yourself.  :-X You showed a lot of class.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

DragonFly™ Specifications

• LOA 18’5”


• Waterline Beam 50”


• Overall Beam 59.5”


• Freeboard 14”


• Bow Rise 20”


• FWD Casting Deck Dimensions 89”


• Cockpit Dimensions 89.5” FWD to AFT


• Overall Finished boat weight 605 lbs. Ready to fish. Weighed w/full
fuel tank, Yamaha 25 Two Stroke, Poling Platform and Hatches. This is
the REAL weight of the boat.


• Fuel Capacity 7 US Gallons


• Draft is an honest 3 ½” with two average 190 lb. Humans and full
gear for a day of fishing.


• Construction Materials are High Quality Polyester Resins and Air-
Cell Polyester Foam Coring.


• A one-piece liner that includes FWD and AFT hatch interiors and
the cockpit. Liner is then fully Core-Bonded to hull making a one-piece
hull/liner combination for superior strength.



Specs look honest to me.  605 lbs reflects the weight of a boat with a liner and two hatches.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> DragonFly™  Specifications
> 
> •  Overall Finished boat weight 605 lbs. Ready to fish. Weighed w/full
> fuel tank, Yamaha 25 Two Stroke, Poling Platform and Hatches. This is
> ...



I thought I saw on the other posts or maybe the website that 605 includes the boat , engine, gas and an angler

Hell, when i go out in my gladesmen by myself for a local fishing trip, the whole rig weighs between 700-725 lbs.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i carry 605lbs of beer and ice on every outing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

> i carry 605lbs of beer and ice on every outing!


Which explains the wet, horrible ride. ;D ;D ;D


----------

